
SPA – Likely the biggest website performance booster - volument
https://volument.com/blog/spa-the-biggest-website-performance-booster
======
Dunedan
> The 30K of JavaScript is completely optional. Turn off JavaScript and you
> see the content-only version, turn it back and you'll get the full
> experience with all the dynamic components. By implementing the page in this
> way the added SPA functionality won't break the page if the client does not
> support JavaScript.

While I explicitly applaud that, the layout of the page is slightly different
depending of JavaScript is enabled or not. So why do they use JavaScript for
the layout there?

------
al2o3cr
That page errors out with "TypeError: undefined is not an object (evaluating
'i.unobserve')" and shows zero content when loading in Safari 11, making it
INCREDIBLY high performance!

~~~
tipiirai
Should be fixed now.

------
volument
Happy new year everybody! We built this feature for quite some time. The
backend consists of a static website generator, Nginx and a node server
cluster. Happy to answer any questions.

